# king pigeons



## Georgia123 (Oct 3, 2011)

How much dose a king pigeon cost .One of my family members have a ton of them .


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Depends on who you get them from and their quality.


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Plz attach some pics for them


----------

